# I'm an INTJ 1w9 and thinking about type(s) I would match well with...



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

Would really like any helpful information on this:
Type ideas
How to find/recognize the type
If your that type what you look for in actions
Enneagram and/or MBTI, I just posted this on MBTI forums because these forums are more active
I believe I've narrowed it down to EN's and 3w4,4w3,6w7,7w6, but I am open to more type ideas


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm no expert on romantic matching, but I can tell you what I've experienced as an INTJ 1w9. My best relationship was with an ESFJ and ENTJ. With both of these relationships there was no conflict or fighting and a lot of mutual respect. My worst relationships were with an ISFP and ESFP; one was always feeling sorry for himself/complaining, the other was verbally abusive and manipulative. I was thinking an ENFJ would be a good match for me, but I've never experienced that so I wouldn't know. 
I'm not well versed in Enneargram, so I don't know what type would be a good match in that sense.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

darkmatter said:


> I'm no expert on romantic matching, but I can tell you what I've experienced as an INTJ 1w9. My best relationship was with an ESFJ and ENTJ. With both of these relationships there was no conflict or fighting and a lot of mutual respect. My worst relationships were with an ISFP and ESFP; one was always feeling sorry for himself/complaining, the other was verbally abusive and manipulative. I was thinking an ENFJ would be a good match for me, but I've never experienced that so I wouldn't know.
> I'm not well versed in Enneargram, so I don't know what type would be a good match in that sense.


Do you remember how you can to notice the ESFJ and the ENTJ along with how you knew they were that type?


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

I met the ESFJ through some friends. I found him to be endearing, but not someone I would date long-term. He grew on me though over time. He has taken MBTI, and I agree with his results. I valued him for his down-to-earth, loving nature. He was just a genuine person. 
I met the ENTJ through online dating. I felt an instant spark with him because he seemed to have the same thought process as me, and I had never met anyone like that before in real life. He also has taken the MBTI test. I valued him for his intellect, and inspiring nature.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Dont overthink it, as a general rule every person in a TYPExTYPE relationship is mistyped, unhealthy, and/or young and stupid and thus you shouldnt take any of it seriously. Anyone saying something like "the NT clashed with the SF too much" or "I only get along with Js" is full of shit and doesnt know what theyre talking about. Use socionics for rough guidelines.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

Skeletalz said:


> Dont overthink it, as a rule every person in a typextype relationship is mistyped, unhealthy, and/or young and stupid and thus you shouldnt take any of it seriously. Use socionics for rough guidelines.


Overthinking, yeah only way I think, but I understand? I'm not asking, because I'm super worried or anything, I just want to try to picture or set the kind of person I'm thinking of, so I'm more comfortable realizing attraction. Right now, it sounds ehh, but that's not good and I need to get out of it. Your very chill for an INTJ, you must be in between 6-8 ennetypes.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Your very chill for an INTJ, you must be in between 6-8 ennetypes.


1w9 sx, 145. I dont know if thats something temporary or real but thats what I find to describe me the best (I basically copy pasted some description in a post recently that really sucks).


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

Skeletalz said:


> 1w9 sx, 145. I dont know if thats something temporary or real but thats what I find to describ me the best.


Oh, I'm a 1w9 too, integration for real for you, you seem like a 7


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Oh, I'm a 1w9 too, integration for real for you, you seem like a 7


More like 4 hitting the fan


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

Skeletalz said:


> More like 4 hitting the fan


Lol


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

I also read on the infantile romance style associated with my LII, it's like the opposite of me normally. Irrational and goofy, I mean I definitely am looking for a fun relationship, but that's because I'm tired of everything being stressed. I'm just curious if this is right, because I think my socionics is wrong.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> I also read on the infantile romance style associated with my LII, it's like the opposite of me normally. Irrational and goofy, I mean I definitely am looking for a fun relationship, but that's because I'm tired of everything being stressed. I'm just curious if this is right, because I think my socionics is wrong.


LII is roughly INTP


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

Skeletalz said:


> LII is roughly INTP


I took socionics test and that's what I got, but I didn't agree with it.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> I took socionics test and that's what I got, but I didn't agree with it.


Then you either got the wrong answer or are more likely an INTP


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm definitely an INTJ in MBTI, so thanks.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> I'm definitely an INTJ in MBTI, so thanks.


but do you really know


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

Skeletalz said:


> but do you really know


Yeah, I've read all the others, including the 1 stereotype of an ISTJ and don't relate at all.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

There are cool threads in the sticky notes that talk about type matching.

Look for someone who isn't going to be overly offended by a critical nature or being corrected. That can depend entirely on the person but for me it was the hardest part of being with an INTJ 1. But then again, that was a 1w2, and I'm an INFP 4w5. So, different factors. 

1 and 3 seems like, intuitively a weird match to me, but whatever. Weird power struggles or competitions about entirely different things disguised as the same things.

1 and 2 ....weird, but I think it could work pretty well with the right people (well anything works well with the right people). I think it would especially be interesting for a 1 and a 2 to become parents together. But I know you're probably not looking to jump to that stage just yet 

1 and 5 would bore one another. Just a hunch.

1 and 6 seems like a natural fit to me. 

1 and 7 would be iiiinteresting to say the least, as long as they were both relatively healthy. Otherwise I wonder if the INTJ 1 would think the 7 wasn't serious enough, and the 7 would think the 1 was a drag. But, also, the 1 could help the 7 become a little more focused and principled, the 7 could help bring the 1 out of their shell/lighten up/see other perspectives. Health is especially important when considering dating someone at your stress/integration/disintegration point (also why it is important to be cautious with 4s, in your case). 

I would say to stay away from 8s but if you end up with an 8, let us know, I'm intrigued.

1 and 9 is bizarre idek


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

Alright, definitely throwing out the 2, mainly I have a bad associative, because my dad is a 2 and I'm a 1, so he's why I have my personality of negative orientation toward authoritive


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

My final guess: ENFJ 6w7. Find yourself one of those. 


Source: nothing in particular, I just know it in my heart. Thank you.


----------

